# K2 Bindings vs Burton



## powpowshrdr (Nov 15, 2010)

I am 5'2" female looking to get new bindings this season... I don't know much about K2 Bindings but Im deciding between those and Burton ones. (K2 Cassette and Burton Stilletos or Scribes). 

The K2 are also made with aluminum as opposed to Burtons plastic, dont know how that would affect my riding, would they make it a bit stiffer?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

K2 makes some pretty good binings but Burton makes better ones.

Stiffness can be different on construction of the actual binding not necessarily only from the material. Check out the stats on the binding to determine where they fall in the stifness scale.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> K2 makes some pretty good binings but Burton makes better ones.
> 
> Stiffness can be different on construction of the actual binding not necessarily only from the material. Check out the stats on the binding to determine where they fall in the stifness scale.


Well said! I would look into several other brands as well so that you can get the perfect binding for you.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Of those, I don't think one company makes "better" bindings than the other. Thats ridiculous.

I have had a lot of bindings, most have been good quality. Right now I am riding some K2 autos. I am a big fan of them.

I do also have some Ride bindings, that have an all aluminum baseplate and heelcup. They are very stiff and responsive.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I got to say I think K2 binders are worlds better than Burton binders. K2 Forumulas are bomber super responsive binders. Of course you are talking a women's binder of which I have no experience. I do know for year in and year out I'd trust the K2's to be way more durable.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Stiffness can be different on construction of the actual binding not necessarily only from the material. Check out the stats on the binding to determine where they fall in the stifness scale.


You can use stiffness ratings to compare bindings within a company, but not between companies. There's no way to tell how K2's bindings relate to Burton's without actually trying them out. (That's assuming K2 even has flex/stiffness ratings. Do they?)


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

JoeR said:


> You can use stiffness ratings to compare bindings within a company, but not between companies. There's no way to tell how K2's bindings relate to Burton's without actually trying them out. (That's assuming K2 even has flex/stiffness ratings. Do they?)


When you aren't at the store and are shopping online how do you compare stiffness? Is it by looking at the binding and the color scheme that you feel a rise down low? Or instead how about using a little intuition? While a stiffness rating might not be standardized between companies you can can make an educated guess to which binding models between companies have the performance you are looking for.

Of course in this case K2 doesn't have a stiffness scale. You know what though? Burton does, Rome does, and so do others. And if I can't demo the binding I would go off the information I could gather.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

JoeR is right though. You can't really compare bindings based on the stiffness ratings from each company. Their scales are so subjective. You really need to be familiar with the bindings from each company to pull that off. Same thing goes with boots, boards, etc.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> JoeR is right though. You can't really compare bindings based on the stiffness ratings from each company. Their scales are so subjective. You really need to be familiar with the bindings from each company to pull that off. Same thing goes with boots, boards, etc.


Of course nothing is as good as trying it out physically. But not everyone will have that option is my point. I've always taken that as a given.
I guess the comment of "(That's assuming K2 even has flex/stiffness ratings. Do they?) " just caught me at the wrong time today and I must have been a little pissy. Probably more mad at myself for not seeing if K2 listed a response scale.


----------

